# A U S T R A L I A !!!



## LaFoto (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone here in the Land Down Under who'd like to meet up with LaFoto at some point in time between 20 May and 19 June? 
It might well be I'm somewhere in the country in those weeks! Let me know and we can plan our trip around meeting up.
Would be nice to also get to see places an ordinary tourist does not usually get to see.
Ideas?
Let me know, will you?


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm in Japan, but it looks like I'll miss you by a couple weeks. I'll be in Perth late June.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, we won't get that far west on our planned tour, anyway...


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 5, 2013)

Safe travels and I look forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone else in that part of the worldl?


----------



## binga63 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in Victoria ... 2 hrs out of Melbourne....could show you around some of it


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, Binga, we might talk about this some further once our planning gets into new stages. We've so far only planned for the dates of when to go there and when to come back, our means of travel, and the rough route we want to cover. I'll let you know.

Anyone else out there who'd like to meet up?


----------



## binga63 (Jan 7, 2013)

have a look at the great ocean road...and Tasmania if you get time... lots of photo ops in Tasmania


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, I guess that Tasmania is outside our planned route. The Great Ocean Road, however, is a definite part of it.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 1, 2013)

More info:

We'll be landing at Sydney Airport on May 18, 20:00 hours.
We'll be leaving from the same airport on June 25 at 15:15 hours.

I'm open for any Australian member's suggestions with regards to a possible meet-up for we might plan our route accordingly.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 22, 2013)

Does this forum no longer have any Australian members???


----------



## xlotto (Feb 22, 2013)

If your doing the great ocean road then uou have to go to naracoote caves and beachport, mt gambier and robe. If your doing adelaide you MUST go to the flinders ranges. 

Cheers 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## binga63 (Mar 11, 2013)

LaFoto said:


> Does this forum no longer have any Australian members???


still a member still Australian...
but located in victoria....you are landing in Sydney the slightly more expensive place to land... don't buy from the dutyfree in the airport... way too expensive...
while you are in Sydney... check out "the Rocks" an area which was preserved from suburban updating...take a tour to the top of the Harbour Bridge....take a ferry trip up the river.. there are convict tours of the surrounding areas where you can see the roads created by them...Any tour of the Blue Mountains is well worth it ....the coast is always a beautiful drive...
or you could travel to Broken Hill from sydney for a totally desolate landscape... the Mad Max films were filmed there
Just realise that the fringes of Australia are green and once you start to head inland  everything starts to dry up... we are mainly fringe dwellers
I am in the philippines at the moment but will be back home on May 3
If you want a tour of the goldfields region within Victoria that is where I am 

good luck


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 23, 2013)

Binga, it's now all been planned. We'll be "in your area" (2 hour drive, i.e. Melbourne) from 30 May till 1 June, leaving at some point in time on that 1st towards the Great Ocean Road (Port Campbell). 
The travel itinerary has been set up. Whoever is interested to know where we'll be between 25 May and 25 June can ask.
We start and finish in Sydney, covering the coast to Melbourne, to Adelaide, and then up towards Uluru and Alice, flight back to Sydney, then flight home.


----------



## KaO12343 (May 6, 2013)

hi there lafoto! im from australia & live on the gold coast QLD. im still a noob at photography but i will recommend visiting the natural bridge at springbrook national park, located 40 mins from the gold coast


----------



## binga63 (May 11, 2013)

message sent


----------



## Andrewnguyen972 (May 23, 2013)

I will be moving to Sydney on August 27th!  I just fell in love with the country when I came to visit last year!  I am coming from Dallas,Texas and glad to be leaving finally!  I can't wait to meet other members from Australia!


----------

